# Rocky V: Was it Really that Bad?



## MetalMike (Jan 17, 2007)

I stayed home sick today and watched a few Rocky movies. This led me to me thinking, "Hey, was Rocky V really as bad as everyone made it out to be?" Sure it wasn't a great ending but that's why 'Rocky Balboa' was made.

Discuss...


----------



## Oguz286 (Jan 17, 2007)

Man ik can't even remember those movies, i just know i loved everone of them  I hope Rocky Balboa is going be to good


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2007)

No, you were wrong. Rock V really was that bad.


----------



## Dormant (Jan 17, 2007)

It was awful. It still is awful.


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> No, you were wrong. Rock V really was that bad.



 That's what I figured... theres no way it would have such a bad rap if it was any good. Noodles.. I was hoping to find someone who actually liked Rocky V, but I just don't think anyone does, not even Sly.


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I was hoping to find someone who actually liked Rocky V, but I just don't think anyone does, not even Sly.



The only person who liked that steaming pile of crap was his son, Sage. Oh wait, he doesn't count because he played Rocky's son in the movie. There's a stretch.


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> The only person who liked that steaming pile of crap was his son, Sage. Oh wait, he doesn't count because he played Rocky's son in the movie. There's a stretch.



I think I just don't like to believe that a Rocky movie could actually be that fucking awful. I guess they just strayed so far from the formula and made a completely pathetic movie. The whole bit with Rocky having brain damage and the fact that the acting made it seem like Rocky from Rocky I was intelligent to portray that is particularly lame.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> No, you were wrong. Rock V really was that bad.


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I think I just don't like to believe that a Rocky movie could actually be that fucking awful. I guess they just strayed so far from the formula and made a completely pathetic movie. The whole bit with Rocky having brain damage and the fact that the acting made it seem like Rocky from Rocky I was intelligent to portray that is particularly lame.



The problem is they used the first movie like it was a formula, and made more based upon it. There was no need for another one. It was a brilliant story that made an incredible movie. It was so reflective of real life. In the end, Rocky didn't win the fight, but that didn't make him a loser, because he stood toe to toe with the greatest boxer in the world and took it all the way to the very end. That movie was perfect in almost every way, and it left nothing unresolved at the end, especially since Apollo said, "There will be no rematch."

It should have just stopped right there.


----------

